# BLIND BULL CALF



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Had a guy offer me , for free , a blind bull calf . supposedly a real high papered bull . Black Angus . Didn't really get into it because I wasn't to interested , but the more I thought about it I atleast became curious . So ??? Whats the probability that this would be a good bull ? AI bull ???? If hes papered up like hes suppose to be ? Opinions .


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder what caused blindness. If blindness was caused from something that was hereditary I think I'd pass on utilizing the blind bull for breeding purposes.


----------



## Popnson04 (Nov 12, 2019)

blindness can be genetic. a Neighbor ended up with three calves in the same year all blind or partially blind. I raised them up for feeders with little to no problems. they take a little extra care in the beginning but for free it would be hard to pass up for a feeder, dont think i would use him for breeding though


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe it most often due to mineral deficiency during pregnancy. I think it might be selenium.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I’d take it for free but it would be destined for a freezer.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

No, avoid it at all costs.

What most people ignore is that the first sense a bull uses to detect a cows in heat is VISION. The bull becomes sexually interested in a group of cows when he sees them engaged in sexual play. That is when cows start jumping on other cows... then comes the smelling part.


----------

